# The new mini beast has arrived, YT624



## Nickdatech

Can't wait to use this snowblower, will see how it compares to my 2019 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I gave the Ariens to my pops as a Christmas gift as he was struggling with a Cub Cadet 30" from 08.

Any suggestions or what to watch out for when using this Yammy?


----------



## Miles

What a great color! Wish we could get those down here in the lower 48! The lined chute is amazing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Sweet machine. Wish they sold them down here 


.


----------



## leonz

Fluid Film for the augers, cross auger housing, impeller, spout sections and seafoam for the fuel and you should be able to double your casting distance.

In the off season you should coat the treads and flats with Fluid Film to make sure the rubber stays in good shape.


----------



## Nickdatech

[QUOTE


leonz said:


> Fluid Film for the augers, cross auger housing, impeller, spout sections and seafoam for the fuel and you should be able to double your casting distance.
> 
> In the off season you should coat the treads and flats with Fluid Film to make sure the rubber stays in good shape.


Thanks for the tips, will do that for sure!


----------



## Nickdatech

Miles said:


> What a great color! Wish we could get those down here in the lower 48! The lined chute is amazing.


Yeah that sucks for you guys but im sure there's a way you can get them across the border.


----------



## leonz

NOPE, none of the dealers I chatted with were shipping them anymore either. 
SO, I have to decide whether to go to Hamilton, or Montreal via Ogdensburg 
to buy one if and when I can. 

I have sworn at and sworn off home despot for any purchases from now on 
after they would not sell me the Toro I wanted.


----------



## kd8tzc

Very nice! What is the lining in the chute? Just some sort of plastic/nylon to prevent the painted metal from being worn? I wonder if that will trap moisture between it and the metal?

Only thing it is missing (all blowers for that matter) is an hour meter. That way you don't have to guess on the service interval.


----------



## Rooskie

Nickdatech said:


> View attachment 171509
> View attachment 171510
> View attachment 171511
> Can't wait to use this snowblower, will see how it compares to my 2019 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I gave the Ariens to my pops as a Christmas gift as he was struggling with a Cub Cadet 30" from 08.
> 
> Any suggestions or what to watch out for when using this Yammy?


Newspaper, branches hidden in the snow, rope and plastic tarps.


----------



## leonz

They use a UHMW? slick sheet plastic for the lining. 
All three models have been designed to allow removal of 
the slick sheet or casting if it is worn out and replace it with 
a new piece for that specific model.


----------



## leonz

Nickdatech said:


> View attachment 171509
> View attachment 171510
> View attachment 171511
> Can't wait to use this snowblower, will see how it compares to my 2019 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I gave the Ariens to my pops as a Christmas gift as he was struggling with a Cub Cadet 30" from 08.
> 
> Any suggestions or what to watch out for when using this Yammy?


==========================================================================================

Just be sure that when you use it you make your first pass down to the end of the driveway and clear off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed the little moat monsters with its remains and then you can make your following passes in clean snow to flush the salt brine out of the snow blower. The little moat monsters will be very happy with you and rolling around underfoot asking for belly rubs when you have cleared the bottom of the driveway.

OH, and be sure to deny hitting the hitting the mailboxes across the street or the street lights if OOOOPS something happens, be prepared to be offered beer and pizza bribes and cookies for clearing driveways and sidewalks when the neighbors see the new snow mule. If you have warm water nearby you should also rinse it out too.


----------



## kd8tzc

leonz said:


> be prepared to be offered beer and pizza bribes and cookies for clearing driveways and sidewalks when the neighbors see the new snow mule.


I have yet to have that happen... I must need to get new neighbors.


----------



## CalgaryPT

Nickdatech said:


> View attachment 171509
> View attachment 171510
> View attachment 171511
> Can't wait to use this snowblower, will see how it compares to my 2019 Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I gave the Ariens to my pops as a Christmas gift as he was struggling with a Cub Cadet 30" from 08.
> 
> Any suggestions or what to watch out for when using this Yammy?



Beautiful machine. The dealer I get my Hondas from also sell Yami's. They are my next choice. You will love it. Good for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Nickdatech

leonz said:


> ==========================================================================================
> 
> Just be sure that when you use it you make your first pass down to the end of the driveway and clear off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed the little moat monsters with its remains and then you can make your following passes in clean snow to flush the salt brine out of the snow blower. The little moat monsters will be very happy with you and rolling around underfoot asking for belly rubs when you have cleared the bottom of the driveway.
> 
> OH, and be sure to deny hitting the hitting the mailboxes across the street or the street lights if OOOOPS something happens, be prepared to be offered beer and pizza bribes and cookies for clearing driveways and sidewalks when the neighbors see the new snow mule. If you have warm water nearby you should also rinse it out too.


Lol, i think i have good neighbors but not that good...


----------



## Nickdatech

CalgaryPT said:


> Beautiful machine. The dealer I get my Hondas from also sell Yami's. They are my next choice. You will love it. Good for you. Enjoy.


Thanks buddy for the good wishes, cant wait to use it after a snowstorm!


----------



## leonz

Hello and good morning Nickdatech,

Please keep in mind that with smaller snow blowers its always better to clear the accumulation every few hours only if the visibility is good.

When you are clearing snow from a wind driven storm or heavy wet snow fall there will be compacted snow to deal with simply because of the weight of the snow bearing down on the snow that has already fallen.

Heavy snow falls or wind driven snows can reach a weight of 52 pounds per cubic foot when left to settle and freeze over night.

Be sure to keep the Fluid Film spray in a warm place to be able to use it as it does not like the cold and the little moat monsters love Fluid Film as a topping for the moat monster pieces thrown out by the snow blowers.


----------



## kd8tzc

leonz said:


> and the little moat monsters love Fluid Film


Okay, sorry, I have to ask... what are "moat monsters"?


----------



## leonz

There is No need to apologize kd8tzc,

I always refer to the mess at the end of the driveway as the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER as the NYSDOT uses much too much salt and no sand on my mountain.

The term little moat monsters is something I use just to get back at the NYSDOT and the mess they leave every time they plow. They leave a salty dirty heavy mess I have to clear just to use my driveway.

The NYSDOT did not even bother to tie in the asphalt they laid down the last three times to my driveway leaving a deep ditch between my culvert and the shoulder of the road which makes clearing the snow with my snow pups that much harder to do as they make 4 passes to plow the secondary roads when it snows a lot using one operator.

They have not done any ditching here in almost 3 decades as they have no money for ditching work and when the snow melt or rain gets really bad the ditches flood up here on my mountain.

As far as snow goes if I had a gear driven snow thrower like the 13 horse power BCS 853 with the honda 13 horse engine with a catalytic converter and the 28 inch or 32 inch Resciano GuIliano single stage snow thrower or the new Toro 14 horse 28 inch track drive snow blower it would be no issue for me.

I have to do chores so I will be back later.


----------



## Wilson

What a beauty!!!!!!! 
What's a machine like that worth???  



My lil Honda.


----------



## Lunta

Congratulations! If you end up as pleased as I have been, then you will smile through this winter!



Nickdatech said:


> Any suggestions or what to watch out for when using this Yammy?


Don't forget to tighten up all the bolts after a couple of hours. I did mine, but must have missed one of the four that retain the chute rotation mechanism (luckily I found it in the snow using a metal detector).

Be aware that the tranny fluid might appear low during the season - mine went below the lower level mark, so I added some. As soon as it warmed up a bit, it went over the max fill mark. If I had a new one today, I wouldn't worry if it went a bit below the minimum fill mark, as long as I could see oil in the tube.

Consider a Drainzit (I have one ready for installation after next springs oil change, there is a thread on here about it somewhere).

My clutch cable needed some adjustment after the first season.

A syringe is very useful when changing the auger transmission oil (thanks to the member on here who kindle gave me that!)

Look forward to following your experiences with it!


----------



## Nickdatech

Lunta said:


> Congratulations! If you end up as pleased as I have been, then you will smile through this winter!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to tighten up all the bolts after a couple of hours. I did mine, but must have missed one of the four that retain the chute rotation mechanism (luckily I found it in the snow using a metal detector).
> 
> Be aware that the tranny fluid might appear low during the season - mine went below the lower level mark, so I added some. As soon as it warmed up a bit, it went over the max fill mark. If I had a new one today, I wouldn't worry if it went a bit below the minimum fill mark, as long as I could see oil in the tube.
> 
> Consider a Drainzit (I have one ready for installation after next springs oil change, there is a thread on here about it somewhere).
> 
> My clutch cable needed some adjustment after the first season.
> 
> A syringe is very useful when changing the auger transmission oil (thanks to the member on here who kindle gave me that!)
> 
> Look forward to following your experiences with it!


Cool thanks for the heads up and advise, I'll check for all that.


----------



## leonz

Hello Nickdata tech,

The best thing to do when you find a loose nut and bolt on your beautiful new snow mule 
after running it is put some blue Loctite on the bolt threads so they do not vibrate loose on you. 

It's up to you but perhaps running it for an hour or two at half throttle without digging into snow would be a good idea 
and in so doing you can check for loose nuts and bolts on the auger housing and the steering handles to. 

Leon


----------



## mobiledynamics

What's the COO of this. If I recall this is the only Yammy not made in Japan right ?


----------



## Nickdatech

mobiledynamics said:


> What's the COO of this. If I recall this is the only Yammy not made in Japan right ?


Not sure what COO means but I have a made in Japan serial number. But I have heard that some aren't made in Japan. When I bought mine, I asked the salesman where are the made and he swore all the machines they get are made in Japan.


----------



## Coby7

They are so pretty when new. Mine is 5 years old and if it wasn't for the salt in the EOD it would probably still look like new. I replaced a lot of the bolts with stainless steel but still a lot are steel and rusting. Then you have the rust runs down the bolts. I hate rust.


----------



## mobiledynamics

COO - Coutry of Origin. Interesting as I based on prior postings that the 6 is the only unit that is not made in Japan but china


----------



## Nickdatech

mobiledynamics said:


> COO - Coutry of Origin. Interesting as I based on prior postings that the 6 is the only unit that is not made in Japan but china


Well here's my proof but did here that some are made in China. Just not this one!😎


----------



## mobiledynamics

Now that is AWESOME to hear ! There were many that were saying the -paint- on the Chinese made 6 was very thin relative to the XXX of the other models that were made in JP. Heres hoping she remains rust free !


----------



## ShedLife

mobiledynamics said:


> Now that is AWESOME to hear ! There were many that were saying the -paint- on the Chinese made 6 was very thin relative to the XXX of the other models that were made in JP. Heres hoping she remains rust free !


My 624 is Chinese built. I was incredibly disappointed to see that when I got it home from the shop.

That said I had a Yamaha generator that was Chinese made and it was just as good a machine as my European built Yamaha outboard, and my Japanese built Yamaha motorcycle, so we shall see.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobiledynamics

Oh boi. No you make me want to look at my Red EU Generators and see what the coo is


----------



## Nickdatech

ShedLife said:


> My 624 is Chinese built. I was incredibly disappointed to see that when I got it home from the shop.
> 
> That said I had a Yamaha generator that was Chinese made and it was just as good a machine as my European built Yamaha outboard, and my Japanese built Yamaha motorcycle, so we shall see.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Does your sticker say made in China? And if so is there a reason why some are made in China and some in Japan? I'd think it would cost less if it was made in China . .. just sayin


----------



## Nickdatech

First 5 inches of snow of the season, wasn't much but it was still a treat to use this machine. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## ShedLife

Nickdatech said:


> Does your sticker say made in China? And if so is there a reason why some are made in China and some in Japan? I'd think it would cost less if it was made in China . .. just sayin


It has a made in China sticker. But these days made in China doesn't mean it's not quality. Most components for most products originate in China anyhow and it's more about the quality control than it is about the country of Origin.

In that same breath, "made in Canada" used to be something I always looked for. But as of late, made in Canada is not synonymous with a quality product.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7

Mine says "Made in China" I know it is mostly assembled in China but I'm pretty sure the Auger housing on mine was made in China. It isn't the same quality as the rest of the machine, the welds are different and there is no primer on what appears to be cheaper metal quality. Plus the paint thickness leaves to be desired. When you look at the blue bracket that the chute rotator attaches too you can tell this is manufactured elsewhere. 

No rough edges and thick paint.


----------



## Nickdatech

I still don't get why some would be built in Japan and some in China. If they wanted to outsource the building process to save cost and make more profit then they would have them built all out of China. Doesn't make much sense business wise to have 2 assembly country locations.


----------



## Coby7

They had them assembled in China to go around the tariffs some countries impose on Japanese imports. I also believe that they are no longer being assembled there. Yamaha Japan pulled out and is presently the only manufacturing plant. I only paid $2600 for my Chinese built machine, how much was yours before taxes. I would have rather paid an extra $500 for a Japanese machine. Just not the same paint and build quality.


----------



## Nickdatech

Coby7 said:


> They had them assembled in China to go around the tariffs some countries impose on Japanese imports. I also believe that they are no longer being assembled there. Yamaha Japan pulled out and is presently the only manufacturing plant. I only paid $2600 for my Chinese built machine, how much was yours before taxes. I would have rather paid an extra $500 for a Japanese machine. Just not the same paint and build quality.


Yeah that makes sense, i paid 3100$+ taxe with pdi and delivery included.


----------



## Coby7

Reading up on this after I posted. Japan negotiated a deal with South Vietnam to move their China plant there to assemble these but have yet to produce a machine on record . Maybe they have but I can't find any info on it.


----------

